# Map of Cruze Diesel Early Release Markets



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder which dealerships in Denver have them. My dealership doesn't have any yet. Anyone with a Cruze Diesel, will you look under the front of the car and let us know if you have an engine shield and also look in the lower air intake grill to see if there are ECO shutters in there. Thanks.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

obermd said:


> I wonder which dealerships in Denver have them. My dealership doesn't have any yet. Anyone with a Cruze Diesel, will you look under the front of the car and let us know if you have an engine shield and also look in the lower air intake grill to see if there are ECO shutters in there. Thanks.


It looks like John Elway Chevrolet has several. I also see Ed Bozarth, John Lyall, each have 1 and something called AutoNation also has at least one. They may be in transit if they're not on the lot.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I stopped at Ed Bozarth Park Meadows yesterday and they didn't have any. I didn't check their Aurora location. AutoNation is a nationwide dealership chain covering just about all manufacturers. I think they're based in Florida.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

The dealership where I bought my Eco has 3 Diesels [Black, Blue, Gray]

Searching for a 2014 Cruze - Herb Connolly Chevrolet


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

obermd said:


> I stopped at Ed Bozarth Park Meadows yesterday and they didn't have any. I didn't check their Aurora location. AutoNation is a nationwide dealership chain covering just about all manufacturers. I think they're based in Florida.


I guess poor old Ed just doesn't rate compared to John Elway. ;-)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It could also be that Ed sold all of his. He is a high volume dealership and tends not to keep new cars on the lot very long. It took a long time for this particular location to be able to keep Volts on the lot - they were selling every Volt they could get their hands on.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

obermd said:


> It could also be that Ed sold all of his. He is a high volume dealership and tends not to keep new cars on the lot very long. It took a long time for this particular location to be able to keep Volts on the lot - they were selling every Volt they could get their hands on.


I believe it. Based on the track record I've seen with some of the attempts around here, playing ball clearly does not qualify one to sell cars. What the heck does John Elway need a car dealership for anyway? I'm sure he had a big enough contract to retire comfortably. Usually it's some defensive end with a six-figure contract who gets his name on a car dealership.


----------

